# Jazzlv's 6 planted tanks collective journal



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello All Sadly I have to tear down ALL of my planted tanks becuase of my move to Boston Ma for school (Berklee college of music) so I thought id out together a collective journal for all of my six planted tanks in one thread just to show what im currently keeping before i tear all my tanks down in the next couple of days:
so First up my 75 gallon planted: lots of rare gems in here including a low grow hygro, echinodorus red devil, some midground hygro tom barr game me, ludwigia patanal and lots of other cool stuff








Next up my 30 gallon iwagami layout: w/ crypt cordata rosanervig and java fern 'trident'








Then my ADA 60P- set up at one of the SAPS meeting i hosted








Heres my 25 gallon Tall Crystal Red Shrimp TANK: with echinodorus rockter october and some tonia
















then My 25 tall Wood Predator tank: mostly bolbitis and micro sword (got the wood from tom barr)
















and last a 10 gallon flame moss carpet i grew for kicks no real scape ever came of it:









so those Are my tanks, which are being torn down today and tomorrow, I am hoping to keep my favorite plants and setup a new tank in boston when I'm settled in but who knows my busy schedule might not permit it


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, it's a shame you have to tear those down. They're beautiful. 

Best of luck in school, and hope you can set up a tank you love just as much when you get there and get settled!


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

enjoy boston! My friend lives there, it is one of the best cities I've ever visited, I know you'll love it.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow wonderful tanks you have. It sad you have to break them down. Boston is an awesome city!!! I wish you luck in your college and ope your not gone from the boards to long.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

The tanks look great, especially the first one! Must've taken quite some time and dedication. Does Berklee allow you to keep fish tanks in dorms? I know some allow it if it's less than 10 gallons.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

My congratulations!  You are going to Berklee college of music, this is great!!! It is an awesome school, so don’t feel bad! 
I hope you'll like Boston, it is my favorite city in the world, and I've seen a few. This is why I settled in this area. 
I am going to see B.B. King this Saturday, he's coming to town for his 60th anniversary celebration. So it is not all that bad.

P.S. Your tanks look great


----------



## Pitt420dude (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats at the opportunity and condolences for losing your planted tanks. I know how much work it is to get them looking like you have em, they're beautiful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So sad about tearing down those beauties! Glad you will be able to keep some of your favorite plants. I'm sure you'll knock our socks off again, once you get settled. Hope you enjoy your new surroundings. I know you're going to love your studies! Congrats at being accepted again!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thank you everyone for your kind words, Ive been so stressed hassling with my move I'm glad I could log on and have fellow APCers cheer me up  I'm keeping my 60P in storage so i can hopefully set it up once i get settled in boston


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

nice tanks! i thot u had a tank that was on a piano. i liked that tank.

btw where do you get steel mesh? the type i bought starts rusting after awhile.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

too bad about tearing them down but school and moving can really be a pain with this hobby. I remember my poor fish I had during school went through 5 moves, lol.


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for sharing.
they seems to be tanks to cultivate saplings


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

So what did you end up doing with all the plants you tore out? 

How's the move so far?


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ya some of those looked good


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the new 60 cube arrived yesterday Im excited to start setting it up


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet!!! Good luck man!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's about time! How have you managed without at least one tank set up!


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on college. I just started as well (at UVA), and I'm setting up a planted tank in my dorm room- the journal is here. I'll be sure to check yours out as well, whenever you post it.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful tanks. What are you going to do with all your plants? Hope you enjoy great seafood. Let me know if Durgin-Park restaurant is still there on the wharf. I was in Boston in 1963; you sit in 1827 atmosphere and eat with others on a long table. You'll love it.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> It's about time! How have you managed without at least one tank set up!


lol its been hard but just looking at the 60 cube on my apartment floor is a sight for sore eyes, new pics of the new tank coming soon


----------



## Idiopathogen (Aug 27, 2008)

Way to go jazz. I wish I had maintained a fish tank during college. Should be fun to follow. Subscribed.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

What is your secret to get such great growth, injected co2, ferts?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

dawntwister said:


> What is your secret to get such great growth, injected co2, ferts?


both, all the tanks received compressed Co2 diffused in various ways, then fertilized via pps pro. each tank seemed to take in ferts at different rates so pps was a good way to get a balance each tanks specific nutrient requirements.

so basically no secret just co2 ferts and ample light.


----------



## VIKOMX (Jul 17, 2013)

hi, 


do you have some Hemianthus callitrichoides cuba, for sell?
tks


----------

